# 722K no signal tuner 1



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday when turning on my TV I received a complete signal loss message on the screen. However, tuner 2 was pulling in the signal just fine. I run my 722K in dual mode and tuner 2 serves a TV in an upstairs bedroom while tuner 1 serves my plasma. Also I have an old 508 connected to a TV in another bedroom and it is working fine.

I ran a check swicth but it did not help. It did however display a warning message telling me that if I did not cancel out of it, it would change some satellite settings due to it not finding all of the satellites. I didn't want to chance doing that so I cancelled and then it downloaded the guide but that didn't help either. Also tried some SD channels to see if it was 129 but no luck (I am on western arc).

Have not tried a plug pull, nor gone out to the dish to check cabiling. Any suggestions welcome. Tonight when I have more time I can try DISH chat for assistance but as always I thought I'd ask here first, where the true knowledge is. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

The message you mentioned is an error 836, The check switch test has found fewer satellites than previously detected. You have lost the signal to one of your LNBs from the dish to that receiver. You can try to unplug the receiver for 10 seconds to have the receiver reboot. If this doesn't restore the signal, we will need to schedule a tech to your home. Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## SDWC (Dec 14, 2005)

Thank you Ray. When I came home from work tonight, turned on the plasma and today tuner 1 had a signal. However when I checked tuner 2 on the second TV it now showed complete signal loss.

Fortunately, the plug pull and reboot did the trick, both are now receiving the signal normally.

Again, thanks.


----------

